# The post like nuts thread!



## Alexandert (Mar 17, 2002)

POST LIKE NUTS!!!


----------



## sithious (Mar 17, 2002)

herve?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 17, 2002)

guys should we really be encouraging this kind of thread ?


----------



## sithious (Mar 17, 2002)

doesn't hurt anyone, does it?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

this thread hurts!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 17, 2002)

Well, I thought someone was tring to yell at me for doing the some thing.  Who was it? Who, who, who, who?


----------



## ulrik (Mar 17, 2002)

Great idea, Alexandert! Let's waste some space and bandwith! The admin is asking for donations to speed up the server, he will be really thrilled that the amount of time he puts into upgrading the hardware serves threads like this. Could the admin please delete this thread?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 17, 2002)

My sentiments exactly (well I put it in fewer words )


----------



## rinse (Mar 18, 2002)

just go in the 'cus' thread or herve's bar car for that.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Alex... I thought you were yelling at us for going Nutz?! WTF ?


----------



## ksv (Mar 18, 2002)

Wheeee.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 18, 2002)

YEAH FUCK!!!!

GET FUCKING NUTS YOU ALL!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!




FUCKCKCkCkCkCkCkCkCkDFUJVJCKCkDFKSÖLSLÖ;DSLÖC;ASÖCDSDCLNKSDVLKSDVKLSDNJLSDN



LETS waste some fu ckin  space!!!!!! YEAH YEAH YEAh!!!!!!!! FSJFAOFJ WOA!!!!!

THAT'S NUTS!!!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Hey Alex... I thought you were yelling at us for going Nutz?! WTF ? *



Hey NUMMI!?!??? WANNA get fuckIn NutS like ME????

LEts be NutS!!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *
> 
> Hey NUMMI!?!??? WANNA get fuckIn NutS like ME????
> ...



No thanks Alex... Racer X and Admiral will just use it against me.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

Usually I would be happy to do whatever possible to annoy RacerX... but sadly, I have to agree with the rest of you.  We really dont need ANOTHER stupid thread where people post like morons.

To think, it actually takes up space to tell others not to do the same.  Sick, just sick.


----------



## xoot (Mar 18, 2002)

Haven't you guys heard what twyg said? No profanity in the forums!!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

Sir, I think I speak for all of us when I say, "Fuck you!"
 
 

Have a good one!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 18, 2002)

LTM... you really are digging your own grave... watch it dude...

but i still agree that we should still say whatever we want unless someone has a problem with it...


----------



## xoot (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

lol
dont worry about LTM 
he is slowly but surelly doing down on his own volition


----------



## xoot (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh, I see.  I guess I just have to wait for someone else to say it for it to be funny.  Got it.  I'll remember that for the next time.

Ya know, I have never seen such a big group of hypocrites.  Ya know... xoot, is it?.... you better analyze everything you plan on saying before you post.  Because these guys will do it for you as soon as they get the chance.


----------

